# Advice re negotiations with Brownhills



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

dd


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The insurance that you have mentioned is Gap insurance, which is very cheap. Basically it pays the difference between the insurance payout and the purchase price of the motorhome in case of a right-off.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

EXtended warranty means you will have to have all servicing done there - at their prices. Insurance thing sounds a bit iffy, would probably also depend on it being serviced there. 
And what would the warrnaty cover, what would they class as "wear & tear" items?


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes i agrre - don't think extended warranty is ever a good deal - bit of a 'squezze a bit more out of you' I think.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Negotiation*

Gap insurance is a great idea, the 4 year warranty might not be so great. The quality of Brownhills recent work on my motorhime is so poor that I cannot trust the workshop to do anything more so I would rather pay for work than let them near my motohome again.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I have read the replies regarding the extended warranty and I can appreciate there are many doubters as regards warranties.

I took out the extended warranty with Brownhills, and yes, you have to have the servicing, habitation etc done at there places and prices which, in the main are a bit higher than other places.

However, my regulator 'gummed' up last September and they replaced it under the warranty (incidentally, it is no longer covered under the warranty), my ABS light was staying on and although I had to wait a day for its replacement, it was covered under the warranty. It had to be replaced for the MOT and very recently (last Monday) they replaced my zig unit (that expensive looking piece of kit that has all wires and fuses on) under the warranty too. Their normal price would have been around £650 + VAT. I appreciate that I could have got a recon part or slightly cheaper elsewhere but it is now fitted and working because of the extended warranty.

Personally I am very pleased that I chose to take out the warranty. It's really like Insurance. No body wants to claim but it is piece of mind. I would definitely extend my extended warranty if given the chance when it expires.

I certainly expect this will liven up the debate and I'm sure there will be some horror stories unfolding as I type but although I am not the greatest fan that Brownhills will get, I can only praise the help and efficiency when I've been there. 

Anytime I go they always check whether I am covered under the warranty. I have never asked them to check. They do it as a matter of course.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We are in discussions with a dealer and the topic of gap insurance came up. This may be useful if your vehicle is a total loss during the term of the insurance. 

I have looked around on the net and have seen gap insurance "Return to Invoice" version a lot cheaper than their prices.

If it's a new vehicle you have ninety days from invoice date and can buy it independently of the dealer with various specialist companies. 

There are other options available.

As my MH insurance has a two year new vehicle replacement term (no doubt with conditions) I need to evaluate the options.

They will also confuse you with comments about FSA requirements.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*



GerryD said:


> The insurance that you have mentioned is Gap insurance, which is very cheap. Basically it pays the difference between the insurance payout and the purchase price of the motorhome in case of a right-off.
> Gerry


Hi

I was offered this type of GAP product on the Vectra - it was about £300 to buy from the supplying Vauxhall dealer. A quick search on line showed I could buy this elsewhere. I did not bother. I was later told that these are high profit areas for the dealer by consumer direct when I asked them what it was all about.

Russell


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

dd


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi Watta - don't forget that they may be watching this, so don't be surprised if they have wind of your move :roll: :lol:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> hi Watta - don't forget that they may be watching this, so don't be surprised if they have wind of your move :roll: :lol:


Hi

I have just PMed you to the same effect


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Oooooerrrrr


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

wattapain said:


> Hi Russell - yes I agree that this insurance etc is a money making exercise for the dealers - after all that's why they do what they do - to make money.
> Nowt wrong with that - it's what we all do to some extent.
> So don't think we'll go for it.
> But actually my main question was about whether, if we agree an 'inclusive' price, then tell them we don't want the 'package' after all, and ask them to take off the (rather hefty) price of it, do you think they would play?
> Anyway, that's the way we're probably gonna play this - watch this space :roll: :lol: 8)


I can see where you got your nickame from ! :lol:


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually I am not a 'pain' - I am a very very nice person - if a little modest!! :lol: :lol: 
My user name came when all the other user names/passwords came back as 'sorry this name/password is already in use'
I thought What a **** pain - there you go - sorted :roll: 
Terri


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I don't think you should be too worried about starting this thread as what you have done is reason out why you would want the package and therefore the price reduced. 

They may understand your point sooner than you had anticipated but you certainly have not been offensive or underhand.  

Good luck with your motorhoming.


----------

